# [Sammelthread] Empire Total War



## Lucky.Smile (20. Oktober 2008)

Gerade eben habe ich ein Neues Video vom Nachfolger der legendären Total War-Reihe gesehen. 
Auf* Filme | Empire: Total War* können einige Videos sowie ein neuer Trailer begutachtet werden.
Nicht nur die Grafik sieht bombastisch aus, auch die neuen Seeschlachten faszinieren mich
Der* 6. Februar 2009* ist als Erscheinunsdatum datiert.

Sega Empire: Total War, USK/FSK: 12+
Listenpreis* - 49,95€*

*Spielbeschreibung*
Herrscht über die Meere, kontrolliert das Land, gestaltet eine neue Nation und erobert die ganze Welt! 'Empire: Total War' lässt euch in das achtzehnte Jahrhundert eintauchen. Das Jahrhundert der Entdeckungen, eine Zeit der politischen Unruhen, militärischer Vorstöße und radikalen Denkens, fängt 'Empire: Total War' in überwältigendem Detailreichtum ein. 

 'Empire: Total War' bietet zahllose revolutionäre neue Features, unter anderem auch echte 3-D-Seegefechte. Zum allerersten Mal bietet euch die 'Total War'-Reihe die Möglichkeit, intuitiv einzelne Schiffe oder ganze Flotten über die Meere zu steuern. Lasst euch von den außergewöhnlichen Wasser- und Wettereffekten überraschen, die entscheidend für euren ruhmreichen Sieg oder eure schmähliche Niederlage sein können. Nehmt euren Feind unter Kanonenbeschuss, schließt auf, um sein Schiff zu entern, und seid bereit, an Bord zu gehen: Steuert eure Männer an Deck der Giganten aus Holz in Kämpfen Mann gegen Mann.*Was ist Neu?* 

Komplett neue Grafik – mit mehr Details und noch mehr Einheiten
Echtzeit-Seeschlachten mit beeindruckender Detailtiefe
Landschlachten mit verbesserter Menüführung und mehr optischer Abwechslung
Vollständige Einbeziehung von Gebäuden in die Echtzeitschlachten
Ingesamt fünf Technologiebäume für mehr spielerischen Tiefgang
Erweiterte Kampagnenkarte mit neuen Features und Micro-Management (optional)
Neuer Mehrspieler-Part mit verbesserter Zugänglichkeit und mehr Optionsvielfalt

Die rundenbasierten 3D-Schlachten gewinnen durch die technologischen Fortschritte wie beispielsweise dem Einsatz von Schießpulver an taktischer Tiefe, die Sie bei Ihren Expansionsplänen berücksichtigen sollten. Die Echtzeitkämpfe verlagern sich jetzt auch auf hohe See. Kanonenkugeln, Kolonialismus und Konflikte tragen ihren Teil zu den kompromisslosen Seeschlachten bei. Sie kämpfen um die Ausweitung Ihrer Handelsbeziehungen, die eine wesentliche Rolle für die Position der europäischen Mächte zur damaligen Zeit gespielt haben. Auf den Kampagnenkarten tüfteln Sie Ihre Handelssysteme aus, knüpfen diplomatische Beziehungen und planen anstehende Waffengänge mit Ihren Verbündeten. Sie übernehmen das Mikro-Management der mehr als 50 neuen Fraktionen auf den Kontinenten Amerika, Europa, Nordafrika und Asien und nehmen das Schicksal von elf Staaten eigenständig in die Hand.*

Der Weg zur Unabhängigkeit*
Wie schon in den erfolgreichen Vorgängern wird auch Empire: Total War wieder viele historische Ereignisse aufgreifen und den Spieler aktiv in den Geschichtsverlauf eingreifen lassen. Diesmal nutzt der Entwickler eine historische Schlacht, um den Einstieg in das Spiel zu erleichtern. Neben der „Großen Kampagne“– dem Herzstück von Total War – steht der Weg zur Unabhängigkeit als Spielmodus bereit. Dieser Modus soll aber nicht nur beim Erstkontakt mit Total War den Einstieg erleichtern, sondern bietet auch Total War-Veteranen zusätzliche Abwechslung. Imperialismus, stürmische Zeiten in Europa und die Unabhängigkeit der Vereinigten Staaten sind nur einige der spannenden Entwicklungen des 18. Jahrhunderts, an denen Sie in revolutionären Schlachten und mit taktischer Raffinesse teilhaben können.

Bereits vor zwei Jahren hat Entwickler The Creative Assembly mit der Entwicklung der aufwändigen Seeschlachten begonnen – da man hier Neuland betritt bzw. das Festland verlässt. Das Resultat beeindruckt: In Empire: Total War schippern nicht einfach nur ein paar Schiffe über die Weltmeere, vielmehr simuliert das Spiele alle einzelnen Aspekte einer Seeschlacht. Jede Person an Bord, jede Planke, jedes Segel, jede Kanone und jedes noch so kleine Details werden akkurat simuliert. So kann man gegnerische Schiffe entern, die über 30 Schiffstypen reagieren physikalisch korrekt auf Schäden (sogar übergreifendes Feuer ist möglich) – zudem wurden alle Einheiten auf Basis historischer Erkenntnisse und Modelle nachgebildet. Eine möglichst realitätsnahe Darstellung war schon immer das Markenzeichen der Total War-Spiele. Und im Empire: Total War wird auch in diesem Punkt ein neuer Maßstab gesetzt.*Features:*

*Übernehmt die Herrschaft über die Meere. *Mit der neuen Seekriegsführung in 3-D und Echtzeit erstreckt sich die einmalige Kampf-Action von 'Total War' jetzt auch bis aufs offene Meer. Der Spieler befehligt ein einzelnes Schiff oder auch die gesamte Flotte.
*Seid als einer der Gründerväter mit dabei. *Taucht in das 18. Jahrthwndert ein und erlebt die Ära der Kriegsführung, die Überwindung der Weltmeere, die Revolutionen und der Gründung der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika.
*Der Multiplayer-Modus *des Spiels wurde grundlegend verbessert und es stehen mehrere verschiedene Modi zur Verfügung.
*Die Grafik-Engine ist brandneu *und bietet atemberaubende Meerespanoramen in Echtzeit, neue, verbesserte Landschafts- und Pflanzensysteme und dynamisches Wetter.


_*In den Schlachten kommt es auf die richtige Strategie und Taktik an.*_*Pressestimmen:**Roland Austinat, GameStar 9/2008*
„Die bewährte Mischung aus Rundenkampagnen und Echtzeit-Schlachtfeldern, die hochdetaillierte Grafik, die fünf Technologiebäume und die furios inszenierten Seeschlachten könnten Empire: Total War zum bislang besten Teil der Serie befördern.“*Michael Graf, GameStar 10/2008*
„Creative Assembly krempelt den Strategiemodus um, und das ist gut so: Mit der Forschung, den Regierungswechseln sowie dem Rohstoff- und Diplomatiesystem kopiert Empire viele Suchtelemente von der Civilization-Serie – und dürfte sie zudem mit taktisch anspruchsvollen Echtzeit-Gefechten verquicken.“
*Bravo Screenfun*
„Super! Das kann ja kaum noch was schief gehen. „Empire: Total War” rockt mit zahlreichen Optionen, abwechslungsreichen Gefechten zu Land und zur See sowie einer intuitiven Benutzerführung. Auch die Güte der Optik stimmt.“
*pcgames.de*
„Die Liebe zum Detail, die die Entwickler in ihr Baby stecken, ist gewaltig. In einem Nebensatz erfahren wir, dass allein die Entstehung des Meeres für die Seeschlachten über ein Jahr gedauert hat. Wir denken: Es hat sich gelohnt!“




 *Der Release-Termin verschiebt sich um einen Monat auf den 6. März 2009!* 

Die zusätzliche Entwicklungszeit nutzt The Creative Assembly, um ein Feature zu integrieren, das von Total War-Fans seit sehr langer Zeit gewünscht wird: einen *Multiplayer-Modus auf der Kampagnen-Karte!*



„Die zusätzliche Entwicklungszeit werden wir nicht nur für die Fertigstellung und das Feintuning von Empire: Total War nutzen“, verspricht Kieran Bridgen, Studio Communications Manager bei The Creative Assembly. 

„Die Erwartungshaltung der Fans ist riesengroß, immerhin konnte die Total War-Serie mit jedem neuen Teil die Messlatte im Strategiesektor noch weiter nach oben verschieben. Uns gibt die Verschiebung die Möglichkeit, erstmals in der Geschichte von Total War auf der Kampagnenkarte zwei menschliche Spieler gegeneinander antreten zu lassen – den Multiplayer-Modus auf der Kampagnenkarte werden wir kurz nach Release allen Spielern via Steam zur Verfügung stellen.“ Der geplante neue Spielmodus unterstützt Multiplayer-Gefechte, die dann wahlweise online oder im LAN ausgetragen werden.

*Videos*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zpWSjhMk-hE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zpWSjhMk-hE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GvSfnDbh8Dk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GvSfnDbh8Dk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jfu-i1Zab9Y&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jfu-i1Zab9Y&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jItLpux132Q&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jItLpux132Q&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>

* Screenshots im Anhang*

​


----------



## FlatEric (27. Oktober 2008)

Huhu.
Geht mir ebenso. Ich denke das Spiel wird taktikmässig alles Vorherige in den Schatten stellen...


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2009)

warum sind wir nur drei? so ein geniales spiel wie EMPIRE TOTALWAR? und keiner der was dazu sagen will? hab medieval II bis zum umfallen gespielt nunmehr zwei jahre ^^ und ich finds immernoch geil... und jetz auch noch seeschlachten... da gehtmir eener ab!!!

XD


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Januar 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> warum sind wir nur drei? so ein geniales spiel wie EMPIRE TOTALWAR? und keiner der was dazu sagen will? hab medieval II bis zum umfallen gespielt nunmehr zwei jahre ^^ und ich finds immernoch geil... und jetz auch noch seeschlachten... da gehtmir eener ab!!!
> 
> XD




weil die Anderen hier sind: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/22205-empire-total-war.html


----------



## Lucky.Smile (10. Januar 2009)

*Update*


Der Release-Termin verschiebt sich um einen Monat.


----------



## Doney (12. Januar 2009)

@DerSitzRiese

da binsch doch auch schon^^


----------



## Philster91 (12. Januar 2009)

Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> *Update* Der Release-Termin verschiebt sich um einen Monat.


Son Müll, denn kommt es ja (fast) zeitgleich mit Anno 1404 raus. 24h/Tag sind einfach zu kurz.  Die Grafik sieht auf jeden Fall beeindruckend aus.

BTW: Kann mal ein Mod bitte einen Thread closen?


----------



## Wire_Damage (18. Januar 2009)

Hab es Vorbestellt 
Muss mir nur noch einen neuen Rechner Kaufen 
Damit warte ich seit das Spiel Angekündigt ist,
das must have des Jahres, bin seit Rome dabei und wurde bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht.
Ich hoffe das bleibt so!
Hatte bis jetzt nie vor, wegen einem Spiel den Rechner Aufzurüsten.
Mal sehen was besstes P/L verhältnis bietet um auf High zu Zocken.


----------

